# Commercial weight-loss programs: Evidence of benefits for diabetics still too scarce



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2016)

Johns Hopkins scientists who indirectly investigated the blood sugar effects of 10 (out of 32 selected) commercial weight loss programs say a few show promise of benefit for diabetic patients, but far more rigorous research is needed before doctors can wholeheartedly recommend them.

"A few of these programs may be a viable option for improving blood sugar control in patients with type 2 diabetes and those at risk for the disease," says study leader Zoobia Chaudhry, M.B.B.S., M.D., assistant professor of medicine at the Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine, "but we need more gold-standard studies to make that claim."

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160602103956.htm


----------

